# New CC weapon...



## wigglesworth (Jan 16, 2015)

So......

I'm fixin to buy another carry gun.

I've narrowed it down, sorda.

Shield 9mm without saftey
XDS in 9mm
XDS in 45 ACP

I've carried a kel-tec PF9 (laugh all u want, it's been dead nutz reliable) religiously for the last 5 years or so. Wanted something similar sized, with a bit better fit and finish.

I've shot the XDS in 45 recently. Pleasure to shoot. No where near what I expected from a 45 in such a small package. I liked the grip Saftey (was a 1911 shooter for a while) and the rail option as this one had a CT laser on it. Shot very accurately. I assume the 9mm will be very similar in performance and much cheaper to shoot. I can get one new for a fuzz under $500

I went today to buy one, and for sidetracked with the plethora of plastic carry pieces. Two of my buddy's from work carry shields in 9mm. I'm going in the morning to shoot one of em. Felt great in the hand and felt narrow, which I like. I can get one for just under $400.

So.... Of those three, which would you buy and why?

And any others in seriously missing out on?

Really wanting to stay around $500ish... What say ye?


----------



## rburg (Jan 16, 2015)

Don't you need to sell a saw before you buy your next gun? Lol


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 17, 2015)

I carry an XDS in .45 ACP every day and I love it. The rumors are that Glock will have a single stack 9mm out (finally) this year, so I'm holding out before I buy a subcompact 9mm this year. 9mm hollowpoints have improved so much that I really have no issues carrying a 9mm now. I carried a Glock 19 for years before finally downsizing to the XDS. This is a worthless post , I have no issues with any of your choices.


----------



## Landmark (Jan 21, 2015)

I love my smith bodyguard .380. trigger pull is alittle long but I like the safety feature vs glock I was carrying. Wouldn't mind getting the bodyguard 38 revolver. Sig 239 is also very nice but more expensive. good luck with whatever you get.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 23, 2015)

I just bought a Shield 40 and a XD 40 Mod 2












, The shield is easy concealable. I like it so far. The 9 would be even more concealable.


----------



## Slacker4 (Feb 22, 2015)

Try a Berreta PX4 storm sub compact 9mm. I carry one and I love it. Really accurate right out of the box too.


----------

